# Ticks



## rupypug (Jun 10, 2008)

The ticks are thick down here this year.

Jeremy


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

In two outings with the dogs I had 3 on me and 12 on them. 

I use flea and tick preventative, but brush them out as soon as we are out of the woods/field. 

From what I can tell, there seems to me more down here in the SE, then there was last year.

....and now my entire body itches and I am going half nuts thinking about ticks.


----------

